# Oh My God BFP BFP BFP



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Girls I did a test and got a faint cross with clear blue this is a BFP yes??
Mrs H


----------



## Deneez (Sep 14, 2006)

Congratulations!!!  A line is a line, unless of course you have had a HCG injection which can give a false positive if you do the test too early.

Sounds like great news though!

Deneez
x


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

No injection Daneez just the good old clomid

Mrs Hxx


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Congratulations


----------



## KT CRUMBLE (Mar 22, 2006)

on ur    

ur so lucky i am really happy 4 u

luv n hugz crumble xxx


----------



## Willowwisp (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi

Sounds good to me  

Congratulations!!! 

Enjoy your pregnancy!!

Willow
xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

sounds like congrats to me !!!  


Huge congratulations 

xxxx


----------



## lucye2712 (Sep 7, 2005)

well done mrs hopefull.congrats


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

WOW! that's great news - so pleased for you!!!  Congratulations!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

!!!!!!

Love 
K
xxxx


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi girls

Stay positive for us
I know this is ridiculous but me and DH in total shock and not sure what to do now.  Should we test again  straight away or wait a few days or just book in with Docs.

Xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

if it were me i'd test and test because it wouldnt sink in 

Ring the GP and book an appt so at least thats booked 

Why not have a look on the BFP announcements thread i'm sure the girls there could help


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

mrs H

Wow - what top news!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and there was me throwing caution to the wind!!!!!

what time of day did you test? if it was afternoon that would account for it being faint (wee being a bit more dilute etc) - a line's a line though so        congrats to you and dh!!

when you test again in the am (which like Flower I'd be doing non-stop  ) it'll be much darker!!


S
xx


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

I had a really good feeling about you, congratulations....

I wish you a happy and healthy pregnancy....

Bev xx


----------



## Rachel~M (Jan 25, 2006)

mrs hopeful

           

sounds good to me hun...

made up for you 

love Rachel xxx


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Did another test this time a predictor and it was BFN so what does that mean.  The first test was about 2.00pm this afternoon and the second about 4.30pm.  Maybe I'm not really due until day 32 which is tommorrow and the predictor wouldn't pick it up where as the clear blue you can use 4 days early but this is day 31.

Getting confused now.  Are there many false positives ??


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Don't panic Mrs Hopeful.  Some tests won't be as strong as others, also by now your urine will be more diluted so the levels won't show as high.

I'm not sure about false positives but please don't panic, wait until tomorrow morning and use your first wee of the day to test using a clearblue digital test (thats what i'd do in your position)....

Keeping everything crossed for you.

Bev xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

I've heard some   reports about predictor tests...so like Bev says use a clearblue in the am - they seem to be far more reliable

and remember you need at least 4 hours in between wees for it to be strong enuf for the test - so don't panic hon, i'm sure it's good news.


S
xx


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

I think your right about the predictor tests and I'll try not to panic. Read what others have said about the predictor test. Wish me luck 

http://www.reviewcentre.com/reviews75704.html

Mrs H


----------



## Rachel~M (Jan 25, 2006)

mrs hopeful,

my friend was in your situation and tested first with a boots own had bfp then used 2 predictors and both bfn so she tried like bev said first thing with a clearblue and bam BFP straight away..and her little girl is now 4mths old so good luck for in the morning hun....

love
Rachel xxxx


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

first of all congratulation a line is a line like the others have said 
i have had problems with predictors to i have also had problems with the first responce ones i was 6 days late and they never picked a thing up then i bought some cheap ones and they were all bfp
love lea-Anne xx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Congratulations and good luck for testing again tomorrow. I really hope it stays BFP for you.      

Rosie. xxx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi 
I think it would be good to test again in the morning, earlier tests are the best. Good luck with test          and lots of       

lots of love Olive 22 XXX


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

OMG, don't know how I missed this thread today.

Mrs H - CONGRATS - a line is line as the other have said. Good luck for the morning         

Jane xxx


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Thanks girls for your support and well wishes.  Me and DH got a long night ahead of us and I have tests ready for the morning so keep everything crossed.

Mrs Hxxxxxxx


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

OMG can't believe i missed your thread, i did'nt get chance to go on the laptop yesterday and now i'm regretting it.......

 WOW two blue lines thats Amazing chick i'm really really chuffed to bits for you and Ant, i bet you were walking around in a bit of a daze eh  

I will be in London today and tomorrow so won't be able to get to a computer but fingers crossed you line gets darker and darker as the weekend goes on hun


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

To all you lovely ladies.

I did test again this morning with Tesco home Pregnancy kit and I got my BFP.

So I am offically celebrating my BFP Yippeeeeee

Sending you all the luck that has been bestowed upon me.

Thanks Girls,  Couldn't have got through it without you 

Mrs H xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Congratulations on you bfp                

Wishing you a happy and helthy nine months
Take Care 
strawbs xx


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Mrs. H

 on your    I'm really happy for you. I'm wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy      


                                                     

Tina xx


----------



## Lolly2 (Oct 5, 2006)

Hi Mrs H

 it's good to know that is a positive result at the end of all this - enjoy being pregnant. hope it all goes well


----------



## Tilda (Aug 11, 2006)

Well done Mrs H (and Mr H!) - I had a feeling that this would be your month. Enjoy the rest of your pregnancy!

Tilda xx


----------



## pinkbabi (Oct 17, 2006)

Hello Mr and Mrs now no hopeful but parents to be!!

Congratulations to you both, enjoy your pregnancy. You will soon be holding a beautiful baby of your own

 for myself finished 1st treatment of clomid, 2 good follies and awaiting my period whoch is due today but hoping it wont arrive,

Good luck to everyone else and hope we have some more good news.

Once again congrats to Mrs Hopefull.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Woohoo, well done. Lots of congrats on your  , i'm really pleased for you both. Have a fab 9 months 
    
Love Olive 22


----------



## GuitarAngel1979 (Sep 8, 2005)

yippppppppppppppppppppppeeeee!!!!!!!!! so happy for you


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi Pinkbabi,

Sending you loads of positive vibes     

Take it easy

Good Luck

Mrs H xxxx


----------



## Tashi (Apr 4, 2006)

Congratulations Mrs. H, just try to relax and enjoy the 9 months ahead.  Hey you should post your 2ww symptoms?  Just a thought


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Congratulations Mrs H!!

I would get booking in with the GP now and they will get the ball rolling    I only did one HPT and that was a massive shock!! Thought my GP would do one as well, but she didnt bother, just booked up a 6 week scan!!!

Enjoy.....  Jo xxx


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Just letting you know that I have seen my Gp and she was happy with the two HPTs that I showed her, so now i have loads of info to read and have to chill out until i get my scan date and booking in appointment.

Tashi I will post my 2ww symtoms for anyone else that may benefit good idea hun.

Mrs H xxxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Congratulations Mrs H! Have a wonderful happy 9 months 
​


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Congratulations Mrs H

Txx


----------

